# DIY mixer



## MoneymanVape (27/4/16)

Made this mixer with stuff lying around the house. After the first batch of diy juice my arms were tierd. Tried looking on the net for a mixer then though hell ill hust make one. Motor i had laying around and one day just thought hay way not make a mixer. Works prittty well. Does not look very good but will upgrade it later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## kevkev (28/4/16)

@MoneymanVape Well done on building a mixer! I would really like some more info on this one. Does it mix more than one bottle at a time? How does it work? Would it be possible for you to add a video of how it mixes?

Thanks


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/4/16)

Yes i made n video didnt want to load will try again. On the vid you can see i can put alot of bottels and any size i want. Atm it takes 10ml and 30ml bottels. Still got soace for more and or bigger sizes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/4/16)

Why cant i upload .mp4 files?


----------



## kimbo (28/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Why cant i upload .mp4 files?


You have to upload to youtube and then share the link here, that is the only way


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/4/16)

That looks like a man-sized motor you got on there.


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/4/16)

Will uoloaf video soon. This pic was taken after mixing. Put a bittle of diy juice and mixed it in my mixer for just couple of min and look all the air in the juice. Which tells me it is working perfectly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/4/16)

Sup people so here is the vid. Say if you like or not. Wil shoot more soon


----------

